# Garlic Bread with Basil



## les (Feb 18, 2009)

This is one of my all time favourite accompaniments

*Serves* 2
*Prep Time* 5 minutes
*Cooking Time* 15 minutes
*Ingredients* 

2oz/60g salted butter
2 cloves garlic
10 fresh basil leaves (finely chopped)
1 baguette or 1 ciabatta
 *Method*


Pre-heat the oven to 400°F/200°C/gas mark 6
Soften the butter
Add the garlic to the butter and blitz with a hand blender( I found that by doing it this way it enhanced the flavour of the garlic)
Using a fork, stir in the chopped basil
Carefully slice across the bread (not all the way through) at 1inch/25mm spacing
Place the bread on a sheet of aluminium foil, using a knife,spread the garlic butter between the slices then close the aluminium foil to form a parcel
Place in the oven for 10 minutes, open the parcel for 5 minutes to make the bread nice and brown on top


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 18, 2009)

Sounds delish les....Wish I had a warm piece right now!!


----------



## les (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you Uncle Bob


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 18, 2009)

You're welcome.....Have you ever tried it with a little fresh (or dried) dill??

On My! That's good too!!

Enjoy!


----------



## les (Feb 18, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> You're welcome.....Have you ever tried it with a little fresh (or dried) dill??
> 
> On My! That's good too!!
> 
> Enjoy!



No I haven't, but I will now. Thank you


----------



## BAMIKE (Feb 28, 2009)

That looks great. I eat  bread with almost all my dinners. I will have to give this a try.


----------



## Chef Munky (Mar 3, 2009)

Les,

I tried your recipe tonight.Served it with Spaghetti,Gotta tell you,it was the best garlic bread I've had in a long time.

Thanks for sharing it.

Munky.


----------



## les (Mar 4, 2009)

Chef Munky said:


> Les,
> 
> I tried your recipe tonight.Served it with Spaghetti,Gotta tell you,it was the best garlic bread I've had in a long time.
> 
> ...


You're welcome, sometimes the simple this in life are the best
glad you enjoyed it, we had it with our Arabiatta last night.


----------

